
Be Handsome, Be Attractive, Don't Be Unattractive - hn_decay
http://blog.yafla.com/Be_Handsome_Be_Attractive_Dont_Be_Unattractive/
======
eidorianu
Nothing to see here. Move along.

~~~
hn_decay
I think the whole of Hacker News thanks you for this generous service you
provide for them. You are, truly, a hero.

------
DrJ
other than a link to a SNL video, I don't see anything on the blog other than
for click karma?

~~~
hn_decay
Thank you for your thoughts. I am curious, though: What is "click karma"? I'm
not quite seeing how a humorous response post that puts into context a
previous front-pager here on HN is for "click karma".

In fact I see that the only two comments are by, and I apologize, bores. I
assume that you have another post nearby in the new, under a different account
of course, that you are hoping to elevate by trying to urinate on this
submission? For the life of me I can't understand why two people would leave
such boorish comments when they could have just moved on.

~~~
DrJ
I am under the assumption that the karma for posts has something for people
clicking on the links.

on another note, the SNL link was funny, but the post lacks anything useful(?)
beyond that.

On the other hand I don't mind doing this comment chain to get myself some
karma points.

I do enjoy urinating and being urinated upon[1], but I do feel bad seeing shit
on my rss feed, because I for some reason don't like visiting the front page.

[1]:[<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWQoK506xkQ>]

~~~
hn_decay
By your posting history, I highly suspect that Hacker News isn't the right
site for you. Digg, perhaps?

